# FREE Beagle Puppies



## SouthGaBeagler (Mar 5, 2011)

first two pictures are the parents then a dog from a previous litter and then a puppy from this litter


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you giving the whole _family_ away,or just the pups?


----------



## SouthGaBeagler (Mar 5, 2011)

just the pups


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Mar 5, 2011)

pm sent. where are you located? any males left?


----------



## SouthGaBeagler (Mar 5, 2011)

they're only three weeks old, I just wanted to go ahead and post pictures. There are 5 males. I am located near waycross, ga. If you are interested I will save you a male.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Mar 5, 2011)

can you send me some more pics of the males? tryin to talk the wife into it and i dont think she can resist with pics.
pm sent with email


----------



## bluetickdog (Mar 5, 2011)

I would like one for a child who lost his please call me 912-389-0657


----------



## greenbowfish (Mar 6, 2011)

*puppies*

Hello,
Are all of the puppies gone yet? If not do you have any photos. Am interested and would let my daughter see which one.
Thanks,
Lee
fisharrow1@yahoo.com


----------



## SouthGaBeagler (Mar 6, 2011)

Like I've said, they're only three weeks old as of now. I will be giving them away on a first come, first served basis.


----------



## dylanengland (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you have a male left if so i would like to get one?
Call me 770-616-4498 please call i have been locking for a beagle for a while let me Know thanks


----------



## swampcat95 (Mar 21, 2011)

I live in Waycross, and I was wondering if you still had any pups left.  If so, please call me at 286-3027.  Thanks.


----------



## middlebrooks69 (Mar 21, 2011)

try not to get rid of all of them i need to talk to my step ill let him know


----------



## ChrisMel82 (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you have any puppies left. If so can you either call me or email, melbrooke82@aol.com or 770-855-0392. I will be happy to drive and pick one up.


----------



## SouthGaBeagler (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, all pups have been spoken for.


----------

